# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  6 week anavar only cycle

## austin4023

Hey guys. after going back and forth i have started my anavar only cycle.... ill be running 70mg ED for 6 weeks (i might extend it to 8 weeks if i can get my hands on some more as well as bumping dose to 80 or 90) but as of now its 70mg ED for 6 weeks. Age 21 5"9 187lbs.... did a cycle of test over the winter and saw great results, i was up to about 194 at my peak but as everyone knows I lost a little bit. Goals of this cycle lose: lose 5 lbs of fat, put on 10-12 lbs of muscle. Heres my diet I think its pretty much on point

9:30am: protein shake
10:00am: bowl of oatmeal, 5 egg whites
12:30pm: 6-8oz of turkey on 2 pieces of whole wheat bread and a piece of fruit (pear or banana)/ tuna on whole wheat
3:00pm: cup of 1%fat cottage cheese with diced pineapple
4:30pm: about 8 whole wheat crackers wit peanut butter
6:00pm: Protein/energy bar (LIFTING AT 6)
8:00pm: whey protein shake and a pear
8:30pm: Tilapia/chicken/steak.... sweet potato, green beans/broccol
10:00pm cup of 1%cottage cheese
11:00pm casein protein shake

Today was day 1: obviously nothing drastically different although i did have alot of energy in the gym today

will post pics soon.

----------


## ToTheBuckeT21

Please keep an update I plan on doing almost exactly the same thing this summer.. I've been thinking about adding 300mgs of Test E a week, but if it works out for you I might just skip the test to avoid extra sides.

----------


## nonotone

----

----------


## WARMachine

That diet needs work.

And for Konateh.





> did you run any orals during your winter cycle? don't extend the cycle to 8 weeks, at the dose you are running, 6 weeks is more than enough.. no alcohol during this 6 weeks (!)
> *(Really? Cause Anavar is mildly anabolic, and pretty mild on the body´s HPTA. A small PCT is best, but not necessarily needed. Anavar will not totally shut down your HPTA, especially at lower doses (unlike testosterone, which will eventually do this even at a 100mg dose)*, I think your goals are realistic - BUT you should add atleast 125mg or more of test/week. *(Adding 125mgs of test would do what exactly? Except ensure that his HPTA is in fact shut down, thus REQUIRING a PCT. 125mgs a week isnt even a maintenance dose of Test.)* good luck


Dont give out advice on things you dont know about bro.

Good luck on the cycle Austin, its one of my favorites. 

And take some time to re-evaulate your diet.

----------


## nonotone

----

----------


## WARMachine

> As for the first part of my statement, I wasn't thinking about the HPTA at all, no more than 6 weeks is because of the liver damage, which should be his main concern (!) *(Really, then why would you mention that Var will shut you down? And if you had done any research in the least, youd know that Anavar has a VERY mild impact on the liver.)*
> 
> 
> Seems like you are not seeing the whole picture here bro, first you say that 100mg/week will shut you down, then you are saying that 125 mg is not even a maintainance dose? *(125mgs is not a maintainance dose of Test for people on HRT. And if youd administer 100mgs to a regular adult male with normal test functions, it would surpress his HPTA. Theres your logic genius.)*
> 
> *where is the logic in that?* Once you provide the body with hormones it will come in addition to what you would naturally be producing, it will trigger the negative feedback at any dose , that is why adding the test will increase gains a lot scince if he doesn't add it he will be (at the dose he is taking - completely shut down) walking around without any real testosterone . 
> *(HE WONT BE SHUT DOWN FROM 6 WKS OF VAR! THATS THE POINT! AND 125mgs A WEEK WILL DO NOTHING IN TERMS OF ADDED MUSCLE GROWTH!)*
> 
> It is also equally difficult to recover from a shutdown from both test and ox in comparison to ox alone, a complete shutdown is a complete shutdown, the time period is much more relevant for the recovery than the quantity of supraphysiological levels of test.
> ...


 :Aajack:

----------


## wukillabee

Personally id just run a prohormone cycle for those goals. Especially since var is so dang pricey and at those dosages for that long. Id save it for a cycle including test. Guess thats just me though but good luck if your gonna run it this way. Im sure youll get something out of it but i dont think as much as with test included.

----------


## WARMachine

i agree, Var is pricey, and Test would be a much better as far as serious muscle growth.

But for the current goals, i think they are obtainable. Somewhere around 5-8lbs for sure. 

The dose and the length of time is not gonna be an issue.

----------


## wukillabee

> i agree, Var is pricey, and Test would be a much better as far as serious muscle growth.
> 
> But for the current goals, i think they are obtainable. Somewhere around 5-8lbs for sure. 
> 
> The dose and the length of time is not gonna be an issue.


I totally agree but for 5-8lbs you could get a decent ph for a fraction of the price. If your payin big bucks for var then id do it right with a full cycle. Thats all but hey, its his money.

----------


## WARMachine

^ Lol

I agree there, its his $.

----------


## NewMuscle83

i ran a 7 week var only at 80mg if i remember correctly. If you have the money, it's better than a ph. of course you won't put on 10-12lbs and maybe the ph will give you that, but var is way less harmful on the liver, requires virtually no pct, won't shut you down (unlike ph) and your strength is through the roof. not to mention the vascularity. However, if you can't really afford it, then def get a ph.

----------


## NewMuscle83

> i ran a 7 week var only at 80mg if i remember correctly. If you have the money, it's better than a ph. of course you won't put on 10-12lbs and maybe the ph will give you that, but var is way less harmful on the liver, requires virtually no pct, won't shut you down (unlike ph) and your strength is through the roof. not to mention the vascularity. However, if you can't really afford it, then def get a ph.


ok, i just re-read that and realized i didn't contribute a single thing to this thread.

----------


## nonotone

----

----------


## WARMachine

> Jesus! 6 week of var will shut him down.. 125mg is more than he would naturally produce ergo it aids in muscle growth


You dont have the slightest clue as to what youre talking about.

If you inject more than 100mgs of Test a week, your HPTA will shutdown.

6wks of var will not.

----------


## seriousmass

> *wasn't trying to either*


you're retarded. 

actually. 

stop giving advice.

it makes my head hurt. do know anything about biology? sh*t man. review it asap... your concept of "shutdown" it ridiculous.

----------


## Legendkiller00

How hard is it to pick up a anavar

----------


## sigman roid

> You dont have the slightest clue as to what youre talking about.
> 
> If you inject more than 100mgs of Test a week, your HPTA will shutdown.
> 
> 6wks of var will not.


agreed^^^^^

----------


## redwings91

How is the cycle going? How is strength?

----------


## baznguy

good luck man.. I want some var so bad

----------


## dtander

hey do any you guys know anything about Anavar 10- its British Dragon Gear 10 mg and in white capsule form (60) capsules? legit or no

----------

